# Subir y Bajar Vidrios Electricos con alarma usando Mostfets



## saintoner (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola Amigos 

Hoy les vengo pidiendo su ayuda, para que me guíen implementando un circuito como el que pondré en la siguiente liga.

necesito que se suban o bajen los vidrios del coche al poner seguros desde el mando del control. SOLO NECESITO EL CIRCUITO lo demás yo lo hago; como sacar las lineas que subirán y bajaran los cristales.

Bueno, para que los cristales puedan subir necesito un pulso de 10 a 15 segundos; el pulso debe de ser con corriente a 12v.

aqui esta el video el cual comenta que esta creado con un mosfet, un capacitor y una resistencia. Si se puede crear algo mas sencillo mejor. SOLO NECESITO UN PULSO LARGO DE 12v PARA SUBIR Y UNO PARA BAJAR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=78rbBg1NRXY&list=UUclkASVJHtV5BO-MGlfcuYg

Les Agradecere su ayuda, gracias a este foro he creado varias cositas.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 23, 2013)

el tema del automatico, como dices , es que esta en las llaves de comando por lo general en la del conductor, el resto son solo reeles depende de que auto tengas y si son universales ya deberia tener el timer dentro....
te dejo un diagrama para que veas


----------



## saintoner (Feb 26, 2013)

Muchas Gracias por tu respuesta amigo.

y te comento que el vehiculo es un jetta es electrico y cuando se cierra con la llave dejandola girada unos segundos se cierran o bajan los cristales, pero me gustaria que se subieran con el control al momento de poner la alarma.

Realmente solo necesito un pequeño circuito, que a este se le mande el pulso que la alarma genera cuando se activan los seguros, y que este circuito tome ese pulso y lo extienda durante 10 segundos sin cortar la corriente( un pulso largo ), algo así como el vídeo. Se puede hacer algo así ?

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda, te lo agradesco


----------

